# X10 Pro Tour vs. Nano Pro



## iharangozo94

Which arrow do you guys shoot for Outdoor FITA...Nano Pro's or X10 protours. Tell what you shoot, and why you shoot it. And don't say because ones better or because your paid to shoot them.


----------



## bigtim

*either or*

both are great...

I haven't shot the nano's personally but hear nothing but good stuff.

the thinking for many archers that have been around a while and in my case is that for arrow making, easton has been making circles out of those materials for a long, long time and they should have it down pretty good by now.


----------



## lane preston

i am looking at the pro tours, i have talked with alot of folks using them and IF all is equal the eastons are made HERE.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

With any luck I will have a set of both here shortly. I have the Nano's tuned and shooting well at the moment. But I need a few more rounds at 70 M. to really get solid. Then hopefully I'll have some protours set up to shoot side by side and really get a good comparison.


----------



## Frank2126

On the performance, they both are great arrows. I had them both but still prefer to shoot protour only because it is more durable and detectable if miss to the ground.


----------



## b0w_bender

I love the Nano's you may want to take a look at this same string in the FITA forum if you haven't already


----------



## archerpap

X10 protour 470's....Easton Staff shooter.


----------



## avid3d

Frank2126 said:


> On the performance, they both are great arrows. I had them both but still prefer to shoot protour only because it is more durable and detectable if miss to the ground.


a few years ago i went to the oregon safari (great shoot) with a new dozen x10's. i shot with a group of good archers and by the end of day one, i'd had two shafts destroyed by haveing the nock posts hit hard and then they split open the back of the shaft. i've been shooting the nano xr's pretty much since they came out and find them to be the most durable shaft i've ever shot. i haven't lost one to damage.


----------



## Jbird

*X10 Protours*

Most people shooting these are on Easton arrow contracts. I was just reading where the Chinese archers are buying 100's of dozens of shafts so they can sort through them to get perfectly matched sets of arrows. At $350+ per dozen what non sponsored recreational shooter can possibly justify the expense? If Deitmar can shoot multiple 1400's and win world championships with Nano XR's that cost $200/ dozen, who is kidding who?

Jbird


----------



## rsw

X10 perhaps is as good a performer as the Nano, but certainly not when expense is considered. It can't get any better than the Nano regardless.


----------



## NockHunter89

i have been shooting the nano pro 500 arrows for several months now and have shot with many good shooters shooting the x10s. i have nothing against them for i shot easton for years, but they just don't seem to hold up nearly as well as the nanos (pros at least). one guy i shoot with has at least one arrow a shoot that he has to replace because the nock end cracks or they bend.


----------



## Dado

Jbird said:


> Most people shooting these are on Easton arrow contracts. I was just reading where the Chinese archers are buying 100's of dozens of shafts so they can sort through them to get perfectly matched sets of arrows. At $350+ per dozen what non sponsored recreational shooter can possibly justify the expense? If Deitmar can shoot multiple 1400's and win world championships with Nano XR's that cost $200/ dozen, who is kidding who?
> 
> Jbird


1st of all: Dietmar doesn't shoot XRs, he shoots PROs. He did shoot XRs till they introduced Pros.
2nd, XRs cost in $270 range, not $200.

Now, to the topic. I was wondering the same before I bought my Protours, and then I figured none of the Korean archers shoot Carbon Express (and it's made in their country, probably easier for them to get and test those than it is for average American to do the same with Eastons). So with nothing else to add to the equation (not only them, but components also all being the same price) I went for ProTours.


----------



## Stash

Dado said:


> 1st of all: Dietmar doesn't shoot XRs, he shoots PROs. He did shoot XRs till they introduced Pros.


Dietmar DID shoot XRs with multiple 1400s, and he DID win the World Champs with them. He has also, of course, shot 1400s with Pros, and he first did it with Gold Tip ULs. 

I am pretty certain he didn't shoot a 1400 with X10s the one year he used them. But that's not to say the arrows are no good - he was also shooting for Hoyt that year.



I want to point out that he had never bashed Hoyt or Easton after going back to Mathews/Carbon Express - only that they were not a good equipment fit _*for him*_.


----------



## Dado

Stash said:


> Dietmar DID shoot XRs with multiple 1400s, and he DID win the World Champs with them. He has also, of course, shot 1400s with Pros, and he first did it with Gold Tip ULs.
> 
> I am pretty certain he didn't shoot a 1400 with X10s the one year he used them. But that's not to say the arrows are no good - he was also shooting for Hoyt that year.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to point out that he had never bashed Hoyt or Easton after going back to Mathews/Carbon Express - only that they were not a good equipment fit _*for him*_.


I'm not sure about when and what he shot with XRs, however I know for a fact that when he won world cup he already had PROs with him. If I recall correctly they had been in a test phase and not yet available to general public, nevertheless he won world cup with them, and not with XRs.


----------



## Aceman

Jbird said:


> Most people shooting these are on Easton arrow contracts. I was just reading where the Chinese archers are buying 100's of dozens of shafts so they can sort through them to get perfectly matched sets of arrows. At $350+ per dozen what non sponsored recreational shooter can possibly justify the expense? If Deitmar can shoot multiple 1400's and win world championships with Nano XR's that cost $200/ dozen, who is kidding who?
> 
> Jbird


I am not sure where you are getting your information from but this is simply not true. The people that are on easton contract will shoot protour that is true but they do not sort through them to get perfectly matched sets. I know the person personally that sends arrows to contract shooters and they get the same arrows as everyone else.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

iharangozo94 said:


> Which arrow do you guys shoot for Outdoor FITA...Nano Pro's or X10 protours. Tell what you shoot, and why you shoot it. And don't say because ones better or because your paid to shoot them.


Both are good arrows. I've been playing with both lately. I have the pro tours, regular x-10's (with stainless and tungston points) and nano pros.

I've been shooting them out of two bows, a Mathews Apex and a Hoyt Vantage Elite. Both at 60 pounds, same DL (31-1/16), sight (sure-loc supreme), scope (true spot), etc. The arrows respond differently out of both bows. The Nano's bare shaft perfectly at 20 yards and group well at 70 M. The X-10's bare shafted a touch stiff (1-1/2" @ 20 yards). They grouped OK, but not as well as the Nano's. My bad shots would still hit gold with the Nano's while the X-10's were catching the 8 ring.

With the Hoyt the X-10's tuned really stiff and did not group well at 70 M. In fact the X-10 bare shaft hit nearly 10 inches left of the fletched one. The Nano's tuned much better and definately group better.

In my case both arrows are too stiff (at least out of the Hoyt). Which in my case really sucks because I'm not on an arrow deal. I'm going to be ordering some lighter spined shafts soon. Most likely Nano's first. Then I'll get X-10's later.

So far the Nano's seem to be more forgiving than the x-10's with the two bows I'm using.


----------



## NockOn

I think that Stash shooting with Dietmar on a regular basis would know exactly what Dietmar was shooting when and where.

Irregardless, Pro and XR's are excellent shafts and the can both put them in the middle.

Cheers,



Dado said:


> I'm not sure about when and what he shot with XRs, however I know for a fact that when he won world cup he already had PROs with him. If I recall correctly they had been in a test phase and not yet available to general public, nevertheless he won world cup with them, and not with XRs.


----------



## iharangozo94

Dado said:


> I'm not sure about when and what he shot with XRs, however I know for a fact that when he won world cup he already had PROs with him. If I recall correctly they had been in a test phase and not yet available to general public, nevertheless he won world cup with them, and not with XRs.


he won his wc in 2007 with the xr's and then in 2008 with his pros


----------



## IA-PRO

*X10-Nano*

X Hunter for a comparison what shafts (spine)are you using 
X-10s vs Nanos
Thanks Randy


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

IA-PRO said:


> X Hunter for a comparison what shafts (spine)are you using
> X-10s vs Nanos
> Thanks Randy


nano pro 400's and x-10 380's. I've used point weights from 90 to 120 in the nano's and 100 to 120 tungstons in the x-10's.

I have some nano 450's on order now with tool steel 120 gr points. Going to try to get some x-10 420's and 450's in the not so distant future and see how they compare.

I've also been taking pictures of my groups as well as my tuning. I've also been keeping my targets and labeling them by date, arrow, pt. weight, and bow. By the time I'm done with this little experiment I'm going to have to re-finance my house!:mg:


----------



## Jbird

Aceman said:


> I am not sure where you are getting your information from but this is simply not true. The people that are on easton contract will shoot protour that is true but they do not sort through them to get perfectly matched sets. I know the person personally that sends arrows to contract shooters and they get the same arrows as everyone else.


I didn't say contract shooters were sorting arrows. I simply reported what I have heard about the Chinese buying and sorting dozens. I do know one of
the top US shooters that picks his arrows from three dozen that are sent him and sorts them into the best groups. However you slice it, unless you get some support from Easton you are paying a heavy premium to shoot those 
Pro Tours.


----------



## 6X60

Jbird said:


> I didn't say contract shooters were sorting arrows. I simply reported what I have heard about the Chinese buying and sorting dozens. I do know one of
> the top US shooters that picks his arrows from three dozen that are sent him and sorts them into the best groups. However you slice it, unless you get some support from Easton you are paying a heavy premium to shoot those
> Pro Tours.


Are you suggesting that Carbon Express doesn't have a marketing budget?

That they don't have staff shooters and they don't subsidize them with free and/or reduced price shafts?

Are you saying these same staff shooters don't sort their arrows and save the ones they feel are the best for tournaments?

Come on now.


----------



## Jbird

*Not at All*

What I am saying is that if you are paying your own freight and are spending the big bucks for the Pro Tours or Nano Pros thinking you will see an improvement on the the target face over the XR's you may be kidding yourself.
Jbird


----------



## REB57

*xr's vs nano's advantage nano's*

I shoot both and when shooting them together they both group the same. I cannot see any difference and have shot them together in Fita League. My X10's are actually a little stiffer but again group with the nanos. I would go with which ever you could get for the lowest cost. If the price was the same I would go with the nano's since they are without a doubt more durable. I say this base on some pass thru shots into a concrete wall ( x-10's are wimpy compared to the nanos) while shooting in my basement in the winter.


----------



## Scott.Barrett

I have both sets and found that they both shoot quite well. Here is my setup....

Hoyt Contender Elite 55#/29"

X10PT - 470 with 110gr pts cut to 26.5"
NANO-XR - 530 with 110gr pts cut to 28"

Nano's are significantly stiffer than their number implies. CE has their own formula to determine actual draw weight and all of the arrows showed weak in the various apps...

The PT's are very nice in the wind with little drift. I would pick these over the Nano's by a hair for that reason....

SB


----------



## rts1950

No question both are good arrows. This is my second year shooting Nano Pros and I find them to be very durable and they shoot great. I have shot x10's with good results in the past, but once properly tuned I find the Nano's more reliable for me since they are all carbon. That is one reason I switched to them. I had shot McKinney II carbons before that and really liked them also, they are certainly an option for a compound shooter.

I recommend the Nano Pros, or even the XR's for both consistency and durability, which is important considering the cost.


----------



## Frank2126

*I swithed to Nano*



avid3d said:


> a few years ago i went to the oregon safari (great shoot) with a new dozen x10's. i shot with a group of good archers and by the end of day one, i'd had two shafts destroyed by haveing the nock posts hit hard and then they split open the back of the shaft. i've been shooting the nano xr's pretty much since they came out and find them to be the most durable shaft i've ever shot. i haven't lost one to damage.


You are definately right. I ve sold all my Protours off because they always crack at the tail part. Last month, i got chance to try nanoPro. I love it, they are tough, solid and forgiving enough.:thumbs_up


----------

